# Los Angeles DECLARES an Emergency, Yet They Are Going to Run The LA MARATHON And SPREAD IT EVERYWHERE...!!!!



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

*Los Angeles-area officials declare emergency after 
confirming six new coronavirus cases over 48 hours*

Published Wed, Mar 4 202011:36 AM ESTUpdated an hour ago


Key Points

Los Angeles-area officials have discovered six new COVID-19 cases in the county over the last 48 hours.
The new cases in Los Angeles County bring the state’s total to 35, more than any other state.
*In Washington state, where at least nine people have died, there are at least 27 cases.*
Los Angeles-area officials have discovered six new COVID-19 cases in the county over the last 
48 hours, prompting them to declare a local emergency to help free up federal and state funding. 
Kathryn Barger, chairwoman of the Los Angeles County Board of Supervisors, told reporters 
Wednesday that she just signed a proclamation declaring a local emergency.

“I want to reiterate that this is not a response rooted in panic,” she said. County Supervisor 
Hilda L. Solis said the proclamation allows local officials “to further draw down resources from 
both the federal and state level of government.” Health officials for the City of Pasadena and 
City of Long Beach said they, too, plan to declare a local emergencies later Wednesday. 
The new cases in Los Angeles County bring the state’s total to 35, more than any other state, according 
to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. In Washington state, where at least nine people have 
died, there are at least 27 cases. There haven’t been any fatalities outside of Washington. 
Dr. Barbara Ferrer, director of the County of Los Angeles Public Health Department, said the county needs 
to prepare for more cases, adding that all six new cases are linked to “an assumed known exposure.” The
 department is increasing its capacity for testing and additional test kits are on the way, Ferrer added.
“We will ensure that people who test positive for the novel coronavirus and their close contacts are quickly 
identified and closely monitor and supported while they are in isolation and/or quarantined,” she said.

*Ferrer also said people should keep their distance from one another in ...*
*public settings **and may want to* 
*use “verbal salutations in place of handshakes and hugs.” 
Businesses should also adjust their leave policies, she said.*

Solis warned about misinformation about the coronavirus, saying, “it’s cultivating fear and is leading to 
racial profiling. “The last thing we want is more fear in our community,” she said at the press conference.
“Fear will not drive our responses to save lives,” she said.
Last week, the CDC stepped up its call for the public to start preparing for a possible pandemic outbreak 
in the U.S., mentioning schools and businesses may need to close. “This is the time for people to have a 
plan of what they would do should their child’s school need to close,” Ferrer said Wednesday.
Ferrer warned against scammers who are trying to sell treatments and medications with “promises of cure and protection.”








*YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME.......!!!*

*IT WORTH RUNNING A MARATHON UNDER " THESE " CONDITIONS.....WOW !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2020)

*Developing: TSA Screener at LAX Airport Tests Positive for Coronavirus*

*And the " Contracted " CDC screener's immediate family is now under quarantine..... *
*
Yep.....nothing to worry about...LA is going to spread it come hell or high water Sun...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 5, 2020)

*4 more cases of COVID -19 IN LA as of 8 min ago and they are still in denial.......*
*Today Thurs 03-05-2020 3:45 pm

Sweat, Spit, #1 & #2 in VERY CLOSE PROXIMITY of Contestants to each other 
( Which is VERY contrary to CDC recommendations ! ) 
and they still want to hold the Marathon.....just plain ignorant.

I'm a 100 % supporter, but not under these conditions......this is just plain lunacy....

LA's March 8th " Running " Petri Dish Experiment that contestants PAID to be
exposed to this nCoV2019/COVID-19/Coronavirus.......*

*Look at the below recommendations from the Health EXPERTS !*

Public Health officials were also asking anyone to protect themselves and others if feeling ill.


_Suggestions for stopping the spread:_



Stay home when you are sick.
Wash your hands often with soap and water for at least 20 seconds, especially after going to the bathroom; before eating; and after blowing your nose, coughing, or sneezing.
Avoid touching your eyes, nose, and mouth with unwashed hands.
Limit close contact, like kissing and sharing cups or utensils, with people who are sick.
Clean and disinfect frequently touched surfaces using a regular household cleaning spray or wipe.
Cover your cough or sneeze with a tissue, then throw the tissue in the trash. If you do not have a tissue, use your sleeve (not your hands).


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

*4 DAYS AFTER RUNNING THE LA MARATHON THRU MOST LIKELY COVID-19 FREE
COMMUNITIES, THIS JACKASS MAYOR GARCETTI HAS A NEWS CONFERENCE TO
SCARE THE SHIT OUT OF THE LOS ANGELES PUBLIC........

NICE JOB SPREADING THE VIRUS VIA THE LA MARATHON.....

WHY WAIT FOR THE RECALL, STEP DOWN IMMEDIATELY FOR DERELICTION OF DUTY !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *4 DAYS AFTER RUNNING THE LA MARATHON THRU MOST LIKELY COVID-19 FREE
> COMMUNITIES, THIS JACKASS MAYOR GARCETTI HAS A NEWS CONFERENCE TO
> SCARE THE SHIT OUT OF THE LOS ANGELES PUBLIC........
> 
> ...


But trump rallies are ok?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But trump rallies are ok?


*Show me where he has rallies scheduled......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Show me where he has rallies scheduled......*


You don't pay attention much do you? What's the problem, too broke to pay attention? Ha ha


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't pay attention much do you? What's the problem, too broke to pay attention? Ha ha



*Husky PooPoo ...you get played like  fiddle every time you post.

If you did some research you wouldn't ask " Such " stupid questions.....*


*Trump cancels Nevada, Colorado, Wisconsin 
campaign events as coronavirus spreads*
*The president had previously opted against halting his campaign tour as 
he tried to assure the nation that the outbreak wasn’t a catastrophic emergency.
* 
 By Matthew Choi 

03/11/2020 10:35 PM EDT
Updated: 03/11/2020 10:53 PM EDT



President Donald Trump late Wednesday canceled campaign events in 
Colorado, Nevada and Wisconsin as coronavirus infections 
spread across the country.

 “Out of an abundance of caution from the Coronavirus outbreak, the 
President has decided to cancel his upcoming events in Colorado a
nd Nevada,” White House press secretary 
Stephanie Grisham said in a statement.


----------

